# Advice on set-up



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

I got a GNU CHB MTX this season. I'm going out to tahoe next month and need a set-up for it. Should I, in your guys/girls opinion, use my 2007 burton missions, 2006 p1's, or 2006 saloman spx pro's. Or is there a binding out there that will complement the board?? I'll be mostly free-riding. Boots = 2006 Burton rulers. 

Thx.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd ride either the P1's or the SPX-Pros myself but they're all pretty good bindings


----------

